# costing too much



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

its costing me 5 pound(uk) to keep my water clear the stuff pulls together the small particles caused from bacterial blooms so the filter can deal with them thats cool but spending 5 quid a day to see my fish wtf


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

mikeredbellie said:


> its costing me 5 pound(uk) to keep my water clear the stuff pulls together the small particles caused from bacterial blooms so the filter can deal with them thats cool but spending 5 quid a day to see my fish wtf


So ne how-What size tank do you have and what filter are you using-How many fish and what size please-There no reason why you should have to be doing this :nod:


----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

i know my old tank had not 1 prob its nuts. right my tank is a 125 gall with an ehiem pro filter a good powerhead and my fish are 5 inch (4reds) also i do 30-50% water change every sunday including a gravel vac there is no left over food they eat it to quick.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

mikeredbellie said:


> i know my old tank had not 1 prob its nuts. right my tank is a 125 gall with an ehiem pro filter a good powerhead and my fish are 5 inch (4reds) also i do 30-50% water change every sunday including a gravel vac there is no left over food they eat it to quick.


You need to step up that filtration first off man-Is that filter running for mechanical or bio sir?I will go from there :nod:

Very important with your reds that you run a filter just for mechanical and bio load-You will benefit from there alot-







Never hurts to over filtrate as well-


----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

m y filter has sponges in it and then substrate and then ceramic rings is this ok? i really get lost with the filter side of things


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

mikeredbellie said:


> m y filter has sponges in it and then substrate and then ceramic rings is this ok? i really get lost with the filter side of things


I believe this is your problem-You really need to step it up in the filtration dept-I would use this cannister for bio for sure-But I would also pick up an older emp 400 or a big ac to make up for the mechanical side-


----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

ok sorry for sounding dumb but what do i put in the second filter then? ill leave the ehiem setup and get another but want to know what to add. thanks akskirmish


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

mikeredbellie said:


> ok sorry for sounding dumb but what do i put in the second filter then? ill leave the ehiem setup and get another but want to know what to add. thanks akskirmish


Well in my cannister (I prefer to use rena for bio-And personally nothing beats a magnum for mechanical)-I toss out all but one of them darn "filter floss" or whatever you would like to call it-I pack as much rings,lava rock-etc,etc, that will fit into the compartments and then i leave just enough room to put that floss on top of everything just for good measures-Then in my other cannister I use nothing but stuff to polish the water-Floss-pads-scrubbies-what ever you choose to use for this which there is many options-Almost too many to list-But mind you I run alot more filters than just that on my tanks-I'm a nut for over filtrating things!!!! sh*t for that 125 gal I would run that ehiem another cannister and at least two emps or ac's-But thats justt me-Maybe a u.v steralizer would benefit you-Mind you that is if all of you water params are good to begin with-


----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

ill run another test in morning and post my params. im gonna search for a secondhand filter now


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

mikeredbellie said:


> ill run another test in morning and post my params. im gonna search for a secondhand filter now


That would be great-Keep us updated on your decisions!!!!


----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

i will thanks for the help man


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

mikeredbellie said:


> i will thanks for the help man


Never a problem-I would hate to see someone get discouraged over this-That just wouldn't be right


----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

not me man i love all this its great i just wanna learn and then 1 day help out others too. it would be boring if everything went to plan hahaha


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

So whats up man-Just curious :nod:


----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

i am doing small water changes with a good water conditioner water params were all good and im waiting for new filter to arrive im gonna run 1 for bio and 1 for mechanical it should be here in the morning


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

mikeredbellie said:


> i am doing small water changes with a good water conditioner water params were all good and im waiting for new filter to arrive im gonna run 1 for bio and 1 for mechanical it should be here in the morning


What did you go with-And how do plan on setting up both filters-


----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

i have gone for another ehiem canister like u said and im gonna pack it out with sintered glass and ceramic rings and lava rock as much as i can sqeeze in there and just leave the other 1 running will that help?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

mikeredbellie said:


> m y filter has sponges in it and then substrate and then ceramic rings is this ok? i really get lost with the filter side of things


Is this how you have your filter setup (see pic)?


----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

no i have ceraic rings above the substrate with black carbon sponge or pad at the very bottom with the fine filter pad at the top. can the way you setup mess things up? im so useless with filters its terrible


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

mikeredbellie said:


> no i have ceraic rings above the substrate with black carbon sponge or pad at the very bottom with the fine filter pad at the top. can the way you setup mess things up? im so useless with filters its terrible


To answer your question ... Yes! If the filter media isn't put in the proper place the filter won't perform to it's 
potential. What Eheim filter do you have?


----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

eheim 2222


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

mikeredbellie said:


> eheim 2222


I hate to tell you this but that Eheim 2222 is good "For tanks up to 40 gallons with a pump output of 132 GPH." and you have this on a 125gal? Your turnover rate is only 1x per hour! With P's alot of people aim for a turnover rate of 10x. What other filter did you order?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Red Eyes said:


> eheim 2222


I hate to tell you this but that Eheim 2222 is good "For tanks up to 40 gallons with a pump output of 132 GPH." and you have this on a 125gal? Your turnover rate is only 1x per hour! With P's alot of people aim for a turnover rate of 10x. What other filter did you order?
[/quote]

Well there ya go-Thats the problem right there!!!!


----------



## Webo (Jun 26, 2006)

mikeredbellie said:


> eheim 2222


Hello,
The 2222 model is designed for up to 40 Galons aquariums. Defenitly way to small for that size. To be honest, even a larger one such as a 2028, would not be enough.
I had a 2028 with a 92 gal, and 8 pygos and had cloudy water and unstable water paramenters - one of the reasons was lack of filtration, so I added another 2028, cloudyness is much better, and water parameters are good and stable now.
You defintly need much, much more filtration....what is this second unit your getting?

more so, I belive that you have not set it up your media incorrectly, but i am going by my 2028, so double check that. Jsut check the book that came with it.


----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

i ordered the same again. oops i suppose this is the problem right? damn im stupid


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

mikeredbellie said:


> i ordered the same again. oops i suppose this is the problem right? damn im stupid


I don't know your personal position but ... Is it an option to upgrade the filter that you ordered? (calling the company and have them send a larger filter instead of having you return the one that's on its way).


----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

yeah i will what do you recomend i use? will the correct filter sort the cloud problem?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

mikeredbellie said:


> yeah i will what do you recomend i use? will the correct filter sort the cloud problem?


Well can you answer a few questions ... Is that 125 Imperial gals or US gals? Do you plan on keeping the (4) RBP's or adding more to your 125gal tank? Whats your budget on the filter? (you don't have to answer this one)

Edit = Here is something that is handy to look at Eheim Filter prices in the UK


----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

125 imperial galons and i would like to spend around 150 quid (uk) on a filter


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

get you filters in line per instructions and add a UV sterilizer, will help emesly
i have 2 AC 110's (500gph each) 1 AC 70 (300gph) an XP1 (250gph with a 18 watt UV)

my water hasnt been better, the UV kills all of the unwanted parisites in the water which
will cause algea, bacteria blooms etc. good stuff!!!!!


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

mikeredbellie said:


> i know my old tank had not 1 prob its nuts. right my tank is a 125 gall with an ehiem pro filter a good powerhead and my fish are 5 inch (4reds) also i do 30-50% water change every sunday including a gravel vac there is no left over food they eat it to quick.


 You need to double that filtration mike, I have a pro 2 and an ecco on my Rio 300, and even then when the filters are ready for cleaning the water gets full of particles.


----------

